# screensavers animés sur le bureau



## fragelrock (23 Novembre 2003)

euhh comment on met les économiseurs écrans sur le bureau à la place d'un wallpaper fixe??
j'ai vu ça à la fnac sous Panther

j'ai bo chercher po trouvé


----------



## Yip (23 Novembre 2003)

Coolbackground. Comme son nom l'indique, vraiment cool... et ça bluffe tous les PCusers à qui je l'ai montré...


----------



## fragelrock (23 Novembre 2003)

ah c un soft?
c pas intégré dans mac os X?


----------



## Yip (23 Novembre 2003)

Ben nan


----------



## fragelrock (23 Novembre 2003)

merci c cool je viens de le DL
mais exposé il aime pas trop


----------



## jeromemac (23 Novembre 2003)

fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> ah c un soft?
> c pas intégré dans mac os X?



ça pompe des ressources quand même, alors mettre ça même pour un g3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sur mon ibook on le sent quand même qu'il tourne derriere, a défaut de le voir


----------



## fragelrock (23 Novembre 2003)

pwb G4 moi 768 DDR mo


----------



## Yip (23 Novembre 2003)

fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> merci c cool je viens de le DL
> mais exposé il aime pas trop




Exact, j'avais pas essayé. Le Pomme-Tab non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## Yip (23 Novembre 2003)

Rigolo, j'ai activé le blob, avec lui Exposé marche quand même mais l'image de fond d'écran revient à la place du fond animé...


----------



## fragelrock (23 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Exact, j'avais pas essayé. Le Pomme-Tab non plus d'ailleurs.



kler


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2003)

fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> ah c un soft?
> c pas intégré dans mac os X?



tu peux utiliser la console aussi je crois, mais je me souviens plus du code
(ça marche pour 10.2)


----------



## fragelrock (24 Novembre 2003)

oki mais je pense que je vais le virer à force au final ça fout la gerbe


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> oki mais je pense que je vais le virer à force au final ça fout la gerbe




Qu'en termes galants ces choses là sont dites...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon c'est un peu vrai, mais c'est un soft à garder pour les démos pour PCusers.


----------



## fragelrock (24 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en termes galants ces choses là sont dites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerbe, galette, pizzaricco c kif kif koa lol

Oui sinon en tant que vendeur boulay à surcouf ou la FNAC MDR


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> mais exposé il aime pas trop




Je viens de m'apercevoir que Coolbackground ne peut plus stopper son action, ça continue quand même.
Je suis en version 2.0, je vais DL la 2.3 pour voir si ça va mieux.


----------



## salvatore (24 Novembre 2003)

a propos vous avez vu le screensaver d'apple sur l'ipod ?

c'est sur le site www.ipodrocks.com et le raccourci vers l'installeur est  ici


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

Ben non.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais maintenant, Mesdames et Messieurs, tenter de me reloguer pour voir si ça va mieux.


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

Ouf ! c'est bon !

Ça déconne toujours un peu avec Exposé, mais bon, faut pas trop en demander...


----------



## jeromemac (24 Novembre 2003)

salvatore a dit:
			
		

> a propos vous avez vu le screensaver d'apple sur l'ipod ?
> 
> c'est sur le site www.ipodrocks.com et le raccourci vers l'installeur est  ici



il est vachement bien fait ce site, c'est pas mal dutout


----------



## lifenight (7 Août 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Coolbackground. Comme son nom l'indique, vraiment cool... et ça bluffe tous les PCusers à qui je l'ai montré...



Elle est vraiment sympa cette application, elle est passée en 2.5, j'ai cherché celle ci après la présentation de léopard :love:


----------



## gondawa (15 Août 2006)

ouep ca donne un effet super. Cependant ca bouffe du cpu comme un cochon (sorry pour l'expression qui n'en est pas une)


----------



## Ordha (15 Août 2006)

Moi j'avais installé bgscreensaver sur mon iBook:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/26687&vid=206028

ordha


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2007)

Moi je viens d'adopter :

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/32910


----------



## adridego (30 Juillet 2007)

Onyx le fait aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2007)

Mais il ne prend, chez moi, que les screen saver de /System/Library/Screen Saver et pas ceux de ma propre biblio&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Il suffit de déplacer ceux de ta propre bibliothèque dans /System/Library/Screen Saver ça marchera.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2007)

On ne touche pas &#224; /Syst&#232;me, mais cel&#224; est une autre histoire


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Peureux .


----------

